
What the Uber Eats delivery drone looks like - prostoalex
https://techcrunch.com/2019/10/28/heres-what-the-uber-eats-delivery-drone-looks-like/
======
kbos87
I just don’t see how the pieces of this logically fit together.

If you still need last mile drivers in an area, you’ll need to keep them
busy... which means you’ll need a lot of demand in that area... which means
you might as well just produce the food there.

Oh, and the drones can only carry one meal at a time... which means you’ll
need hundreds of separate flights at peak times during the day to support the
delivery fleet you’ve hired in this locale.

This feels like a distraction and a poor attempt to make themselves stand out
when they are really subject to all of the same perilous dynamics that
everyone else in the food delivery space is subject to.

------
dfa1234
The process described in this article is just hilarious, its sound like a bad
spy movie plot.

------
synack
Seems like a real pie in the sky idea

~~~
Rannath
That was a terrible pun have a point.

------
Phillips126
"We're sorry your meal was not delivered. Seagulls have discovered our drones
carry french fries and have been targeting our drones mid-air."

But in reality, is this the best tool for quick meal deliveries? Seems that
weight will be an issue and I imagine obstacles will always been an issue
(animals, powerlines, branches, malicious people wanting free food). I don't
have a lot of faith in the drone-delivery game, at least for many years.

